# Midnight :(



## Kaylesh (Aug 22, 2010)

Many of you will remember my posts about Midnight and his thyroid and kidney disease.. 

Last evening 6 Feb I had to make the heartbreaking decision to send him at 17 years old over
Rainbow Bridge.. 
Even though in my heart I know it was the right decision for him it was still a difficult and heartbreaking decision for me.. 
:crying:
RUN FREE my wee chatter box panther.. 

Love you and miss your chatter xxx <3


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of Midnight. I am sure you did the right thing and I hope that can help in your grieving.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss.  It sounds like you made the right decision, but I know it's still very difficult. RIP Midnight.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

Rest in Peace, sweet Midnight. And lots of love to you, Kaylesh. The love you and Midnight share is forever.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

It's always one of the toughest decision to make.....17 years is a great age and I'm sure he knew how much you loved him. Some day you will be with him again in the spiritual world I believe. That's the consolation of my heart. Run free at the Rainbow Bride, sweet Midnight.


----------



## Kaylesh (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks folks.. 
It really is so quiet without his chatter in the house.. Still hard to believe he is truly gone. He truly was a sweet,talkative, petite boy who is/will be well missed. 
He is the oldest cat I was every owned by.. these decisions NEVER get any easier.. 
Lots of love to those that have/will have to make that difficult decision.

I am sure Midnight is running free with his best pal Feadan who was my 15 when he died suddenly 2 and a half years ago.. They were brought up together.. 
Have fun over the bridge boys.. xx Love and miss you both


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry Kaylesh.  You must just have dreaded knowing that you'd need to make that decision. But he's free of his health issues and reunited with his buddy now. I hope you can take a little bit of comfort from that. Hugs and all of my sympathy to you.


----------



## Oons (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm crying reading your post. I just had to put my sweet boy down in November and it was heart breaking. it gets a little easier everyday but i have my moments. Healing thoughts coming your way. RIP sweet Midnight


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Kaylesh and razzle - so sorry for your losses. Very hard to deal with, although it does get easier with time, but so darn slowly.


----------



## Kaylesh (Aug 22, 2010)

razzle said:


> So sorry for your loss. My George just died today from a massive heart attack or stroke. One minute i was petting him, the next he was gone.
> 
> Kathy


I am sooo sorry Kathy.. It is never easy to loose our furry family members. x


----------

